# 64-bit Drum software?



## troyguitar (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone know which (if any) drum softwares have 64-bit versions?

I'm running Win7-64 and Reaper x64, would like to learn how to program drums because it's easier than finding a drummer


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd like to find that out, too


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 27, 2009)

I have superior 2.0 working in Vista 64!!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

is your DAW also 64-bit?


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 28, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> is your DAW also 64-bit?


 Mine is not..Running Reaper 32-bit...fruityloops 8..and cubase 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 28, 2009)

Doh. I was afraid of that.


----------

